
Apple's Next Step: 3D, Wii-Like Gaming? - nreece
http://blog.wired.com/gadgets/2008/05/apples-next-ste.html
======
xirium
That might explain Apple's purchase of PA Semiconductor (
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=173830> ). A successor to the Apple
Pippin ( <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_Pippin> ) could be successful in
today's market. Apple can efficiently utilise processor designs similar to
those found in contemporary consoles. Plus, it could extend the "halo effect"
of the iPod and the iPhone. For example, consumers are keen to access the web
on the iPhone and a console with similar capabilities would offer better
resolution and faster access.

Consumers would probably like wireless broadband, OSX Leopard, Safari, a 48
inch screen and a Wiimote.

